
Here’s What iOS Would Have Looked Like In The 80′s - toddmorey
http://www.cultofmac.com/145990/heres-what-ios-would-have-looked-like-in-the-80s-gallery/
======
pcolton
I think the simplified design shows that if you distill down what makes the
iPhone UI great, it's not just about color and resolution. Great, simple
layout with intuitive icons and an easy-to-use interface. Win.

------
ctdonath
One screen depicted. Nice start, but should continue on thru what various apps
would do given timely limits to bandwidth, clock rate, memory, etc. - to wit,
write iOS for the Newton.

Compare the re-imaginings of "We Are Not Time Travelers"
[http://www.behance.net/gallery/ALT1977-WE-ARE-NOT-TIME-
TRAVE...](http://www.behance.net/gallery/ALT1977-WE-ARE-NOT-TIME-
TRAVELERS/545221)

------
mhurron
System 6 inspired icons on an image of an iPhone. I fail to see what is
interesting here.

Anyway, it would have looked like the Newton because it did.

------
aaronpk
Reminds me of Palm OS. <http://imgur.com/M3EMG>

------
Alind
such a waste of time

